# JBL MS-8...barely used!



## firebri (Mar 14, 2014)

JBL MS-8 Digital Sound Processor

If you want to know the story behind this sale, check out my install thread:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ll-gallery/172429-2015-kia-soul-sq-build.html


----------



## traceywatts (Jun 2, 2008)

is it still available?


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

Highly doubt it, listing says it sold and the winning bid was US $545.00 plus shipping.


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

$545. Wow that makes me want to sell mine .

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## samli2005 (Feb 26, 2015)

I might sell mine too if I happen to upgrade with different processors.


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

Weigel21 said:


> Highly doubt it, listing says it sold and the winning bid was US $545.00 plus shipping.


Thats crazy it sold for that, i believe they r starting to pull nore dough since not as many for sell.


----------



## firebri (Mar 14, 2014)

Not being made anymore. Makes 'em collectable. I was pretty surprised...but I ain't complaining!


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

firebri said:


> Not being made anymore. Makes 'em collectable. I was pretty surprised...but I ain't complaining!


I jusr sold mine less than a month ago for $350 with buy it now, did u run an auction or sell it buy it now, i knew i should have ask 4 more.


----------



## samli2005 (Feb 26, 2015)

gumbeelee said:


> I jusr sold mine less than a month ago for $350 with buy it now, did u run an auction or sell it buy it now, i knew i should have ask 4 more.


I think he ran an auction!


----------



## firebri (Mar 14, 2014)

Auction. Reserve was $300. Had about 20 watchers by the end, and it shot up in the last minute.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

eBay is not the bargain auctions of old. I tried to buy a Fluke meter the other day and it ended up selling for $20 less than from an authorized dealer. But good for sellers!


----------



## traceywatts (Jun 2, 2008)

firebri said:


> Auction. Reserve was $300. Had about 20 watchers by the end, and it shot up in the last minute.


Yeah. I THOUGHT I had won it! lol


----------

